# Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_NEW in



## SantaCruze (26. Juni 2006)

Bekomme bei folgendem Script nen Parse Error , aber finde die Ursache einfach nicht.


Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_NEW in /home/www/web10/html/engine/include.php on line 1455


```
function rm_r($fname)
	{
		if(is_file($fname))
		{
			if(!unlink($fname))
				throw new FilesystemException("Could not delete ".$fname.".", 1);
		}
		else
		{
			if(!($dh = opendir($fname)))
				throw new FilesystemException("Could not open directory ".$fname.".", 2);
			while(($f = readdir($dh)) !== false)
			{
				if($f == "." || $f == "..") continue;
				rm_r($fname."/".$f);
			}
			closedir($dh);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Juni 2006)

Um welche PHP-Version handelt es sich?


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2006)

Die Ausnahmebehandlung ist nämlich erst mit PHP 5 möglich.


----------



## SantaCruze (26. Juni 2006)

Ich bin mir da jetzt garnicht sicher welche php version auf dem Server liegt, da es nicht meiner ist. Kann man die paar Zeilen Code irgendwie umschreiben oder abändern damit es laufen würde ? Jmd ne idee ?


----------



## daddz (26. Juni 2006)

Mit [phpf]phpinfo[/phpf] bekommste deine Version ganz leicht raus.

Falls es nicht PHP5 sein sollte musst du die Exceptions weglassen und sie gegebenenfalls durch eine eigene Funktion ersetzen, die die Fehler entsprechend behandelt.

greetz
daddz


----------

